# Problème de synchronisation app



## Snak (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Voila, j'ai acheté un jeu (Simcity) sur l'app store (via iTunes, pas via iPod Touch), j'ai effectuer le payement et l'application c'est mise dans la partie "application" sur iTunes.  Mais lorsque je veux synchronisé l'application sur mon iPod touch 8go (version 3.1.3) il me met :
_
"L'application Simcity n'a pas été installé sur l'iPod ... car vous n'êtes pas autorisé à l'utiliser sur cet ordinateur, pour autoriser cet ordinateur à lire les articles achetés sur l'iTunes store, choisissez Store > Autoriser l'ordinateur". _

Mais j'ai beau autoriser mon ordinateur, à chaque nouvelle tentative de synchronisation sur mon iPod, il me remet ce message ... :hein:
Ça m'embête vraiment parce que j'ai dépenser de l'argent pour cette application ... Est ce que quelqu'un saurait m'aider a résoudre ce problème ?

Merci d'avance,
Snak.


----------



## Gwen (21 Février 2010)

Es-tu sûr de ton mot de passe et de ton Login ?

Tu n'as qu'un compte iTunes?

Peut-être essayer de désautoriser ton ordi et recommencer.


----------



## fany45 (7 Mars 2010)

bonjour ,
Snack j'ai exactement le mm souci que toi avec mon ipod et je voudrais savoir si tu a reussi a le regler ? et si oui comment
merci


----------

